# Need a water tank???



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

This may not be the right forum but I would think structure scratch builders would have a whole lot of knowledge on what's available as a kit.

What I want is a water tank kit (for filling locomotive's tenders). I have searched the internet and I only find a couple. One that would fit in the allotted space (6 inches square foot print) is the Banta Modelworks Branchline water tank #6135 but it is really for a narrow gauge railroad and my layout is full sized steam engines like a Pacific and a Mountain.

http://www.valleymodeltrains.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=90&products_id=10786

*Within my limited space (6 inches square foot print) does anyone have a lead on a water tank kit that is a bit more modern?*

LDBennett


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's exactly what you are looking for and it will
easily fit your footprint.

It's HO, tho you did not specify.

http://chicagolandtoysandhobbies.co...zluCWsxk3yyLO_isEK6bgtHFEGSn4fVbwjhoCWPPw_wcB

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Model train yard structures H.O.*

Here once again, I think Atlas may provide the answers for your questions. 
Several years ago Atlas, model railroad company offered Yard structures. Several came together in kit form. These structures were most commonly found on the east coast. area sometime in the 30's- 40'sThe water tower was one of the structures in the kit. All were sold separately eventually though. Those structures were very helpful in creating a train yard. It's
probably best to have several on your layout. You don't want your steam engines to run
out of water. These water towers should fit into the6" foot print. Regards,tr1


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

OPP's...... O gauge

A look at Atlas produced nothing.


LDBennett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The first water tank link you posted looks good, They still use those water tanks for the excursion lines I frequent. Can't understand why you want a modern water tank for a locomotive that hasn't been in regular service for almost seventy years now.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

rkenney:

Well, not modern but more modern than the one linked to. This is a toy train layout and anything goes, I suppose but the two steam engines are the very last ones of each type from the 1930's and/or the 1940's. You'd think they would have something other than a narrow gauge water tank (??). I attempt to have some theme (Chessie System/ B&O diesels) for the freight train and Union Pacific for the streamliners.


I have looked extensively but it may just have to be the "Branchline" water tank as there appears to be no other viable kits.

Thanks for the comment.

LDBennett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Thre things that might make it more to your liking ("modern")

1 - ditch the ladder.

2 - fabricate a roof

3 - Install a supply pipe below the tank

Tanks at munincipal service facilities get their water from public plumbing or wells.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hobby line has an 0 gauge water tank.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/o-scale-model-railroad-building-accessories

Looks like those I remember seeing in rail yards in the 40s.

Don


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Don:

Thanks for the link but it is too big for the allotted space. It is 5 inches by 11 inches (approx.). All the space I have is about 6 inch square. I suspect there is more to it than just the tank and that is what consumes the required area (??). I will have to investigate it in more detail. But it certainly is the right period and size.

LDBennett


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

DonR:

Wait a minute. The 11 inches is the height. So the base is a 5 1/2 inch square. That might work! Thanks!! I'll have to see how its made. I don't want a plastic kit.

LDBennett

Addendum: Ordered it from HobbyLink.com. It is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lynn
I was going to suggest the one that you just ordered. I built this one and added a lot of my own scratch built details. See my photos in the gallery.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22583


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Patrick1544:

*That is an excellent model. *

Unfortunately I am no modeler. I'll be happy just to get it together so it looks good enough. My biggest problem on any of these structure kits (I have built a few) is the painting. I hope that on this model the wood can be stained before assembly and the metal parts needing paint or the other parts that need color are minimum. I'll not weather this water tank as it goes on a Toy Train layout where all the pre-assembled structure are pristine looking. It need to look like new or close to that.

Can't wait to get started. Its deliver is a week or two away.

LDBennett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't know about 60 bucks for a water tank.

This one even holds water! It ought to, just a tin can with coffe stirrers glued to it. Might even get around to coloring the spout frame and maybe add some chains and ropes, maybe a ladder.

If it goes up to 10 bucks I'll have to quit though . . .


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lynn
The model is all wood, so you can paint or stain it as you like before assembly. Build it in sections and paint it as a unit if you're using paint. Stain it before assembly if you wish to retain the wood look.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

rkenney:

$60 for a single water tank model kit is a drop in the bucket (sorry about the pun) compared to my investment in six MTH new engines, MTH new track, and all the running cars, both freight and passenger, to say nothing about the MTH DCS TIU and AIU. This is not a cheap hobby if you want modern stuff. If all you are running is old Lionel around the Xmas tree $60 is a lot of money. It's all relative.

LDBennett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

'Tis more than simply money. I am a builder, fixer, innovator, designer, inventor, creator by nature. 

I never let someone else build something I can build myself. As for 'modern stuff', modern trains don't need water towers, I think you mean 'expensive toys'.

For myself and many like me a hobby is a creative exercise with their hands that has no deadline, satisfies their imagination, and only hints of realism. 

Exceed the last item and you've just created a miniature reality with not so miniature headaches.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> rkenney:
> 
> $60 for a single water tank model kit is a drop in the bucket (sorry about the pun) compared to my investment in six MTH new engines, MTH new track, and all the running cars, both freight and passenger, to say nothing about the MTH DCS TIU and AIU. This is not a cheap hobby if you want modern stuff. If all you are running is old Lionel around the Xmas tree $60 is a lot of money. It's all relative.
> 
> LDBennett


Some of the "old" Lionel is worth more then all 6 of your "Modern" MTH you know. :smokin:
Who needs a water tank for the train under a Christmas tree?


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

The point was the money not the water tank.

By modern I did not mean models of modern trains but trains produced in modern times like the current MTH and Lionel. I have 3 diesels and two steam engines. I would think that I need a water tank somewhere on the layout (??).

By old Lionel I was referring to the plastic crap Lionel sold in the 60's and later. I don't think much of it is collectable if it even survived. Lionel stuff got pretty bad before it got better again. And yes I know about collectable Lionel as I got into O-gauge thanks to the TV show "I Love Toy Trains".

Some of us are artists or modelers and others are doctors and lawyers and engineers. Not all of us have the ability to "model" anything we like. Any scratch built model I might make would not be fit for being seen by others. I can put together a kit and have it be acceptable, at least to me. But I can understand, design, and make electronics to control my layout using a microprocessor board like an Arduino which I did successfully on my HO trolley layout. In fact I used three Arduino microprocessor boards, all interconnected to make my point to point HO trolley layout run totally by itself using pulse width modulated DC including a digital throttle with inertia. All from scratch so I appreciate creation.

I came here because I new kit basher would know what is available and I was right. I searched and searched and never uncovered the kit Patrick1544 linked me to......I won.

LDBennett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lynn D Bennett said:


> By modern I did not mean models of modern trains but trains produced in modern times like the current MTH and Lionel. I have 3 diesels and two steam engines. I would think that I need a water tank somewhere on the layout (??).LDBennett


You think a water tank is needed? You could have just added a water column. ( Or sometime referred to as a water crane)








Well then........now that you got the water tank, depending on what tender you have you need a coaling station or an oil tank too. 
Locomotives have an unquenchable thirst and a ravenous appetite when they are busy.Along with the water, they consume large quantities of coal or fuel oil. 

Also, you might want to add a sanding station too.

How do you know that you can't scratch build something if you don't try? :dunno:
Or have you tried? Practice makes perfect.
It doesn't matter what your occupation was or is, there are excellent scratch build modelers in all walks of life.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Can't you guys play nice. Lynn came here and asked a simple question hoping to get a decent response from others in the forum and you're breaking his....! This is still a "hobby friendly" forum is it not?


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you, Patrick1544.

There is always, it seems, some person or persons that have to become argumentative when it comes to the internet. I have been doing the internet for more than 15 years and have seen it all. Believe me when I say I have been beaten up much worse than in this forum or post. I have actually left forums that housed combative responders (one was actually the moderator!). 

What is most important is that you gave me the link I needed and I ordered the very model kit you suggested.

To be clear I wanted a tank not a faucet, a wood kit, and have no desire or the abilities to scratch build anything as proven to me over 60 years ago in my youth with my first HO layout.

Your response was exactly right and lead me right to the water tank I need. I thank you for that. I look forward to building it.

You have a nice day!

Lynn Bennett


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> Can't you guys play nice. Lynn came here and asked a simple question hoping to get a decent response from others in the forum and you're breaking his....! This is still a "hobby friendly" forum is it not?



I'm, really confused about what is not nice.

Did we by any chance offer more possibilities and imagination then money and smugness can possibly buy? 

It doesn't take alot of thought to find a water tank at Hobbylinc! Our contributions have enhanced this thread!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Can't you guys play nice. Lynn came here and asked a simple question hoping to get a decent response from others in the forum and you're breaking his....! This is still a "hobby friendly" forum is it not?


I have 2 posts here did you read them? 



Lynn D Bennett said:


> Thank you, Patrick1544.
> 
> There is always, it seems, some person or persons that have to become argumentative when it comes to the internet. I have been doing the internet for more than 15 years and have seen it all. Believe me when I say I have been beaten up much worse than in this forum or post. I have actually left forums that housed combative responders (one was actually the moderator!).
> 
> ...


Argumentative? 
Did you read what I posted too? 
How in anyway is that being argumentative?
I guess your trains need just water to run, sorry I ever even suggested adding a "faucet" to save you the space. 
Good thing I did not mention adding some water scoop trays. 
The rest?....your right, coal and sand has no place on a RR.:goofball:

I am so sorry that I was argumentative in my reply's. What was I thinking?
You...won't have to worry about me making anymore. :smokin:

Do you know that a lot of that cheap, plastic junk, "crap" is still running today? Do you know by making that remark you might have offended some here? 
Not me though.
A lot of that "crap" survived, more then you think. I have some of that crap and you know what? They are still running and running great. 
I wonder if your MTH will still be running in 50 + years?
Have a good day!


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*"craftsman" kit ???*

I bought the kit and the collection of wood was very good. As I read the instruction it was stressed that it was a "craftsman" kit. Not knowing what that meant (I know now!). I dug in. Well........the instruction, pictures, and help from the instructions was absolutely minimal (So that's what a "craftsman" kit is!). The words were there but without illustrations and more detail I got lost.

The tank and roof were no problem. It was the supporting structure's exact or intended configuration of the bracing and other details that were impossible to distinguish from the instruction. So being as I had to be a "craftsman" I made it the way I would have done it in real life, following as much of the instructions as possible. But beyond the four sets of dual post sub-assemblies on the outside, mine is unique and different from the instruction when I compare mine to their finished pictures.

Apparently I don't hold up as a "craftsman" so I'll not be buying any more "craftsman " kits. Mine will be fine once completed. It is down to roofing paper on the tank roof. My deviations will not be noticed or seen by anyone but me. But the frustration of trying to follow the word directions was more than I want to endure again.

So, if you are not a "craftsman" then don't buy a "craftsman" kit. I expected much more detailed instructions and diagrams and pictures which apparently "craftsmen" don't need or want, according to this kit manufacture. The kit was good value for its contents, just completely lacking in instructions for me. I guess I'm happy now that it is nearly complete.

LDBennett


----------

